# how to install chain back on to friction disk shaft sprocket



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

*how to install chain back on to friction disk shaft sprocket (solved)*

c950 older craftsman murray/noma made, somehow i broke the sprocket of the friction disk shaft and i cannot reinstall chain as both sprockets for chain are not adjustable and chain has no master clip

i had used epoxy to put sprocket back onto shaft but i guess i would have to glue back on after slipping chain on. im going to confirm if new shaft has a removable sprocket like the original one. i just wanted to check movement on drive system to see why it broke

edit solved, made a vid here
....but new shaft doesnt want to spin
......solved


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

the old broken sprocket had a pin going through the small sprocket collar into the shaft, now i know why, its meant to be removed so chain can be installed/removed.
i decided to melt off old epoxy to remove my sprocket, set it up in shaft and glue back on sprocket w chain on it. 
i just wanted to check to see why it broke in the first place before i order a new one


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

I would save the engine and get rid of the rest of it.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

MassSnowblower said:


> I would save the engine and get rid of the rest of it.


and why, that shaft is about $40+tx, i figured out how to put chain back on as the sprocket can be seperated from shaft, just need a bearing and belts, i hope, and shes done.
this is my thread about my machine i picked up for $40 http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...hat-do-u-guys-think-craftsman-10-28-$100.html


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Gluing a broken sprocket back together?:huh:


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> Gluing a broken sprocket back together?:huh:


epoxy. i just wanted to see why/how it broke in the first place b4 putting a new one in there and breaking that also.
i think i broke it because i didnt have the wheels all the way in the shaft during my teardown and decided to check the drive condition while running. well i think the main chain/gear wasnt centered because drive axle was not in its proper orientation due to the wheels not properly on and binding the gear that i broke, frig me


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

vinnycom said:


> epoxy. i just wanted to see why/how it broke in the first place b4 putting a new one in there and breaking that also.
> i think i broke it because i didnt have the wheels all the way in the shaft during my teardown and decided to check the drive condition while running. well i think the main chain/gear wasnt centered because drive axle was not in its proper orientation due to the wheels not properly on and binding the gear that i broke, frig me


You are probably on the right track. Many designs require that the axle components be stacked in the keep them in place. If you leave something ot and things wander, then bad things happen.

Is there any reason why you couldn't incorporate a master lint to make life easier? It's usually good practice to put fresh chain on new sprockets since they will have some mutual wear.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

vinnycom said:


> epoxy. i just wanted to see why/how it broke in the first place b4 putting a new one in there and breaking that also.
> i think i broke it because i didnt have the wheels all the way in the shaft during my teardown and decided to check the drive condition while running. well i think the main chain/gear wasnt centered because drive axle was not in its proper orientation due to the wheels not properly on and binding the gear that i broke, frig me


epoxy is glue. you need a weld


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

43128 said:


> epoxy is glue. you need a weld


in canada jb weld is ~12 w/tax, i didnt have any plus i pretty sure it wouldnt hold under rotational load. or worse break during snow removal .
new part is $45 w/tx so thats not bad price, but c-equipment says hes pretty sure sprocket doesnt come off and chain has a removable link. i reassured him the opposite was true so i asked him if he has it physically in stock to check for an inserted pin in collar of sprocket


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

This looks familiar. Can you remove the hex shaft and large sprocket? IIRC, install the small sprocket/shaft, put the chain over small sprocket, put the chain over large sprocket (separate from hex shaft), pull large sprocket back, insert hex shaft through large sprocket. Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

sidegrinder said:


> This looks familiar. Can you remove the hex shaft and large sprocket? IIRC, install the small sprocket/shaft, put the chain over small sprocket, put the chain over large sprocket (separate from hex shaft), pull large sprocket back, insert hex shaft through large sprocket. Maybe I'm missing something...


my guess is small sprocket is inserted onto shaft w/chain already on it and secured w/pin in collar. waiting on c-equipment to confirm his part has a pin in sprocket collar.
parts diagram shows square shaft is removable but how would that help if both shafts stay in a fixed distance as to loop chain around both sprockets
arrow shows where broken sprocket is


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

They wont be a fixed distance if you pull the hex shaft and bring the large sprocket closer to the small one to get the chain on....


I can't remember if that sprocket was pinned, but I'm thinking not. Does the broken one look like it was pinned or welded?


I don't think I have one on hand now, but I'll look around. Might be similar setups on the old chain driven driftbreakers.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

large sprocket is permanently attached to bracket by a welded clip, parts diagram shows a removable clip which is not the case


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

do you have a chain-breaker? 










it removes the pin; no master link needed.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

classiccat said:


> do you have a chain-breaker?
> 
> it removes the pin; no master link needed.


no, ive seen vids on its use and it would seem very hard to use on the small distance between sprockets and keeping the whole assembly in position as its very heavy.
heres a pic of the part 6549MA, u can see the pin on the collar, on mine that pin is what sheared off the metal the end of the shaft, pin was still in place, fairly easy to remove w/a punch/small nail, i dont know if c-equipment is going to confirm if his has the pin but im pretty sure it does as thats the way it would have to be assembled.
ive reassembled my broken/epoxied one, i have to assemble first then epoxy sprocked onto shaft, very easy other than trying not to get epoxy on other parts lol. my first attempt i epoxied the sprocket first, that not going to work


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought, and overhauled a 20 yr Murray 2 stage 20" a couple years ago it turned out to be a great machine, but yeah the drive assy was put in as a unit. I broke two, or three chains to get the drive unit out, it was the easiest way to get it out. I replaced the chains from a bulk role of # 41 chain, and of course repair links. After some other repairs, it is a good old iron machine that should run for many years, It is at one of my kids house in Massapequa.There is a picture in the gallery, around page 11,or 12.. 
Sid


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

well i got it back together, reason why it broke in first place? looks like chain held on too long on the bigger sprocket and sheared off metal stub of shaft where the small sprocket was inserted w/a metal pin, sprocket is fine though, some light weight oil solved the chain not releasing/letting go of sprocket, was going to test it w/engine on in drive but it started raining, dam.

i just found out c-equipments prices are in u.s. so its about ~$50 can + 13%tx=$57 depending on his exchange rate.
so im splurging on jb weld, going to drill a hole or 2 in collar to line up w/what ever metal was left in the shaft to either pin it or use some small screw to keep it from turning in shaft once theres a load on it. i'll post some pics if i remember


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Try calling a few local machine shops and ask what it would cost to make a new shaft. Looks pretty simple to replicate.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Grunt said:


> Try calling a few local machine shops and ask what it would cost to make a new shaft. Looks pretty simple to replicate.


actually if jbweld with the set screw doesnt hold up under load i was going to ask my mechanic to do a couple of spot welds on the sprocket collar to the shaft, machine shops around here arent cheap, thats why its cheaper and /or more economical to buy new rotors then get them to machine the old ones


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

lmao, not, ive figured it out, the large sprocket does indeed come off, theres a welded retainer holding it in place but once hex shaft is removed gear comes out of its bracket making reinstalling chain a simple task. 
problem is i dont have enough meat left on end of the sheared shaft to macgyver on the small sprocket or not cost effective to fix but rather buy new for $60ish canadian peseos. 
my best reason for sprocket getting sheared off, sticky grease/grime(espicially in colder temps) on larger sprocket keeping chain stuck onto the teeth/sidewall of the larger sprocket thereby wrapping itself onto the larger sprocket and making it like a pull chain and ripping off the small sprocket.
will post pics and a vid for future reference for any1 w/similiar problem


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

isn't the CA dollar 78 cents of ours right now? 
if vinnie buys from here, he has to deal with the bad exchange rate, plus pay taxes and import fees on top of international shipping fees. 
it's rough up there for him


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

here is a vid i made of the broken friction wheel shaft and how to reinstall the chain for part number 6549 ma Shaft & Gear. i paid ~$57 canadian shipped from c-equipment.com


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Good video and other than the issue your having it looks in good shape. I wish we were close as I would help you with the parts, I had a similar issue with a shaft that never got any love and seriously wore. Then I got the blower and went through it and made many of the parts needed including the shaft with a few alterations. (I LOVE being a Machinist LOL)
New shaft next to worn one as you can see the groove worn in, New one is slightly longer. So seeing that you are going through every inch of your blower makes me smile as I did the same with mine, Yours is in much better shape than mine was when I got it but like yours will be, Mine is in perfect running order now.








Shaft installed with new zerk fitting and the little extra length for collar to hold it. Hole in side of blower was starting to got oval from the moving of the shaft








The collar


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah that's the same setup I was talking about. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

finally got it back together and new shaft spins


----------

